# how do you set custom resolution in ATi CCC



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

my friend has a 1366x768 LCD TV but ATi does not have this exact resolution (1360x768 is closest)

and I cant find any option that lets you create a custom one

any help is greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## sp3851 (Jan 4, 2010)

Paulb100,

You may want to look at this web site:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1197298

Quote: "You can set custom resolution in CCC by first apllying standard 720p format then choosing the add option."

Hope this helps.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You don't usually. All supported resolutions are displayed in the settings.

You mean to tell me that you miss 6 pixels?


----------

